# Sonntagstour Rheinsteig *Kestert-Loreley-Kaub*



## Sparcy (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Fahre am Sonntag die nächste Etappe am Rheinsteig von Kestert über St. Goarshausen (Loreley) bis Kaub. Überwiegend Singletrails sowie tolle Ausblicke   
Länge: ca. 33 Km und ca. 1500 Hm
Fahre von Oestrich-Winkel per Bahn nach Kestert. 
Bei genügend Teilnehmer per Wochenendticket.
Treffpunkt wäre dann 9:30 Bahnhof Oestrich Winkel.
Abfahrtzeit: 9:36 Uhr --> Ankunft in Kestert: 10:15 Uhr
Wer mitfahren möchte, soll sich hier bitte melden.




www.mtb-club-beinhart.de
www.dimb.de


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. Oktober 2005)

Mo guge was de Herbert so druff hott, also dann bis Mosche Sparcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Oktober 2005)

War eine Echt saugeile Tour mit vielen Singletrials und technischen Passagen: kann ich jedem empfehlen: Super Sparcy.
Also dann bis nächsten Sonntag mit einer weiteren Etappe des Rheinsteigs.


----------



## Sparcy (10. Oktober 2005)

Jo , es war echt eine affengeile Tour und hat mega Spass gemacht.
Siehe fotos!


----------



## Sparcy (10. Oktober 2005)

Noch mehr Fotos...


----------



## Derk (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mal den Rheinsteig als GPS - Datei "nachgezeichnet".

Vorlage war die Topographische Freizeitkarte 1:25.000 Karte der drei Landesvermessungsämter. Wer die schon hat, weiß, dass der Pfad dort nur schwer errkennbar gekennzeichnet ist.

Für den praktischen Gebrauch ist die GPS - Datei zu "Splitten".





Gruß
Derk


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (25. Oktober 2005)

Super Service  

Aber was ist denn bei Lahnstein passiert? Sieht aus als wäre dort alles doppelt und dreifach 

Werde am WE mal ab Rüdesheim los fahren, vielen Dank


----------



## Derk (25. Oktober 2005)

Berg-abfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Super Service
> 
> Aber was ist denn bei Lahnstein passiert? Sieht aus als wäre dort alles doppelt und dreifach
> 
> Werde am WE mal ab Rüdesheim los fahren, vielen Dank


Hallo Ber-Abfahrer,

vor Lahnstein (von Norden gesehen) hatte ich im Bereich gegenüber Koblenz durchaus Probleme, den Verlauf des Rheinsteigs auf der Karte zu verfolgen. Aber südlich der Lahn eigentlich nicht.

Wo denn genau befindet sich die Deine Irritation verursachende Darstellung?



Gruß
Derk


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

die Stelle die ich meine ist genau zwischen Koblenz-Asterstein und Lahnstein. Sieht so aus als würden da mehrere Tracks übereinander verlaufen. Ist aber für mich kein Problem, weil ich eh südlich von Koblenz fahren werde


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Berg-abfahrer,

ich habe den Bereich Koblenz Lahnstein mal überarbeitet; die überabeitete Datei ist als ascii-Textdatei beigefügt.

Wenn Du die Datei auch in anderen Formaten (OVL,PTh,RTE) haben willst, gib mir Deine e-mail-Anschrift per PN bekannt.

Am Samstag nehme ich den Steig von Norden aus unter die Räder. Ich hoffe , es von Bonn bis Linz schaffen zu können.

Gruß in den Süden
Derk


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Derk,

dank Dir für Deine Mühe. Bei mir sieht das immer noch genauso aus. Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot. Mach Dir wegen mir nur keine Arbeit, ich werde eh so schnell nicht von Koblenz aus fahren.

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch bei mir am Detenimport von Fugawi?

Gruss Christian

Viel Spaß bei Deiner Wochenendtour  Hast Dir ja einiges vorgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Christian,

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi Derk,

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt bei Dir melde. Deine GPS Daten sind vollkommen richtig, es war mein Fehler. Ich hatte, wie bereits von Dir vermutet, noch eine alte Tour in Fugawi überlagert.

Ich bin dann auch letzte Woche den Anfang von Rüdesheim abgefahren. Sensationelle Aussichten. Leider kam ich nur bis Assmannshausen, bzw. bis zu dem Weg der nach Assmannshausen führt. Dort hat es mich so derbe zerrissen, dass ich zwei Tage im Krankenhaus verbringen musste. Mit dem Kopf bin ich zuerst aufgeprallt  Aber ich habe richtig Glück gehabt, dass ich nur eine Gehirnerschütterung (MET sei dank), Prellungen  und Schürfwunden habe. Werde in 10 - 14 Tagen hoffentlich einen neuen Start versuchen können.


----------



## Derk (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Berg-Abfahrer,

es tut mir leid, dass Du einen so schweren Unfall erlitten hast; ich wünsche gute Besserung.

Am vergangenen Samstag habe wir den Rheinsteig von Bonn aus unter die Stollen genommen.   Näheres kannst Du in Thread Rheinsteig im Unterforum "Köln, Bonn ..." nachlesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158360

Es  war fantastisch !

Allerdings sollte jeder Befahrer des Rheinsteigs beachten, dass nicht nur seine Reifen sondern  auch die Sohlen seiner Schuhe ein gutes Profil aufweisen.

Gruß aus Köln
Derk


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (2. November 2005)

Hi Derk,

dank Dir für die Besserungswünsche. Es geht mir jetzt zum Glück schon wieder viel besser und ich werde am Wochenende hoffentlich wieder biken gehen 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf des Rheinsteiges Deine Beschreibung hört sich super an  

Grüße aus dem verregneten Mainz


----------



## Derk (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

am Sonntag , trockenes Wetter voraussetzend und annehmend,  wird es ab Kasbach weitergehen bis Höhe Neuwied.

Ich habe die Tour in das LMB gesetzt.

Wenn  jemand aus der betreffenden Kante mitfahren würde, wäre das echt vorteilhaft.  Alles kann man ja den Karten leider nicht  entnehmen.

Gruß
Derk


----------

